# Big Catfish Caught



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank the LORD i caught another big fish. I caught this bad boy catfishing and he broke the state citation record for both length and weight Thank the LORD.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

That's a nice flathead...Also curious about a "citation record".... Is it kinda like Ohio's "Fish Ohio Award" where the State gives you a certificate & small button or pin, if u catch a fish larger than a pre-determined trophy size [of that species] set by the State???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fish ! I'm also curious about the citation award....Last time i got a " citation from the state" it was for speeding !


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice fish!!! We have a "Master Angler" program in which fish have to be a certian length to qualify, I'm assume a "citation record" would be the same...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

citation or not, that's a nice fish....


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

nice mudcat,congrats.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank you ya'll and a citation record if it meets the length or weight and mine meets both haha. Mines 34 inches and 15-20 pounds the scales were really off so in that range but it broke so Im fine with it. Thank the LORD.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice fish!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

We have some size limits and when the seasons are open, yes even with a state this size. WE also have the ocean run cut throat trout. Steel head are ocean run rainbows.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice cat man ! Here it's called the Master Angler award. That's definitely a proud moment bud !!


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

Thank ya'll Thank the LORD Ive caught 5 fish like that this year that broke the citation record haha


----------

